

Is programming knowledge related to age? An exploration of Stackoverflow - npalli
http://people.engr.ncsu.edu/ermurph3/papers/msr13.pdf

======
sugerman
Question seems to start on a bad foot to begin with. I wouldn't say answering
questions on SO qualifies someone as 'deliberately practicing' when it comes
to programming. I've worked with programmers in their 50s who answer very
specific programming questions online but couldn't tell you the last time they
even considered trying out a new language.

